# Unequal tower twins



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Which unequal tower twins do you know?
Here are some examples









Schwerin-Zippendorf, Schwerin, Germany, 136 metre TV tower ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b1708 ) and 273 metre tall guyed mast ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b46001 )









Brudaremossen Transmitter, Brudaremossen near Gothemburg, Sweden, 173 metre partial guyed tower ( http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b58784 ) and 331 metre tall guyed mast ( http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b38289 )









Marnach transmitter ( night antenna), Marnach, Luxemburg, 65 metre lattice tower ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b46125 ) and 60 metre tall guyed mast radiator ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b46046 )









Jemiolow transmitter, Jemiolow, Poland, 314 metre guyed mast ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b46295 ) close to concrete tower









Balashikha transmitter, Balashikha, Russia, 460 metre guyed mast ( http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b41791 ) close to lattice tower









Directional Radio Facility Berlin-Frohnau, Berlin, Germany, 358.5 metre tall guyed mast ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b8946 ) close to 117 metre tall lattice tower ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b59124 )









Brocken transmitter, Brocken mountain, Germany, highrise like tower ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b41976 ) close to 123 metre tall steel tube tower ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b2085 )









Grosser Inselsberg, Inselsberg mountain, Germany, highrise like tower ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b46970 ) close to 126 metre tall steel tube tower ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b46971 )









Baku, Azerbaijan, 310 metre tall concrete tower ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?b2284 ) close to lattice tower

Post pictures of further unequal tower twins.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*river south tower 1 London, UK*


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

The best unequal twin would be a twin consisting of a skyscraper and a chimney, a free-standing or guyed tower. Does someone know such a twin?


----------



## SM247 (Dec 5, 2006)

Melbourne Central


















The cone contains the Coops Shot Tower, finished in 1890 - MC was built around it.


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

A very unconventional twin!


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Azrieli Towers in Tel Aviv are not equal in height nor shape, though they aren't twins.


----------



## tmac14wr (Oct 12, 2004)

Somebody should throw in some pictures of the Emirates Towers (I think that's the name) in Dubai.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2 IFC & 1 IFC, Hong Kong


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

^^Woah- I never knew there was a shorter tower; I've only ever noticed the bigger one. Cool.


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Citadel Towers in Chatswood, Sydney, Australia.

Photo from Emporis, and taken by Fabian.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

thryve said:


> ^^Woah- I never knew there was a shorter tower; I've only ever noticed the bigger one. Cool.


Yes, the shorter one actually came up first around 1998. The height difference is more evident in this photo :


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

In Halifax:


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

Emirates Twin Towers.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

In Makati:


----------



## SM247 (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't know how I forgot this one, it's in our view every day:

Circle on Cavill, Gold Coast Australia - currently under construction, there are any number of photos floating around the forums.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Technically, the Azrieli Ctr Towers are not twins, but they were one the third one was only a quarter of the way finished for three years.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

in Muntinlupa, Philippines


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

The towers Franklin and GFF, in La Defense, are unequal siamese twin towers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

The Orgues de Flandre in Paris, 4 towers (123m, 108m, 101m and 90m):

Towers 1 & 3:









Tower 1 (Tour Prélude, 123m):









Tower 2 (Tour Fugue, 108m):









Tower 3 (Tour Cantate, 101m):









Tower 4 (90m):


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Dubai Towers Istanbul










bigger version
http://www.dip.ae/news/common/image/download/DubaiTowersIstanbul.jpg


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Worldwide Plaza, NYC










the taller of which is one of the most recognizable buildings in the midtown skyline 
2 Worldwide Plaza is less ornate, but look how it blends in!











images from wirednewyork


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Absolute World, Mississauga, Canada


Absolute World by Matthew M S, on Flickr


Curvaceous by scilit, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^I was at the Toronto airport and saw those towers from the window, and the shapes seemed surreal. I had to go to this site to understand their weird shapes!


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Unequal Triplets - One, Two and Three Ravinia, Atlanta (17, 17, 31 floors)









http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4025/4231677165_193c2d78fc_o.jpg


----------



## MehnazMalik (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice collection of twin towers, they are really fascinating, i have never seen before such great photography, this place is really heaven for photographers.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Western Canadian Place, Calgary.


----------



## finefeather (Aug 7, 2012)

woooops...An Amazing structuring...!!!!!:nuts:


----------



## Dapperheid Tower (Aug 26, 2008)

One and Two Liberty Place, Philadelphia, PA








http://www.flickriver.com/photos/lvsutton/tags/old/

Centre Square, Philadelphia, PA 








http://www.connerstrong.com/resources/site1/images/LibertyPlace.jpg


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Cyberworld Tower, Bangkok


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Sathorn Square and W hotel, Bangkok


Sathorn Square by Kalboz, on Flickr


Sathorn Square by Kalboz, on Flickr


----------



## Merdano (Apr 1, 2012)

Sabanci Center Istanbul:


----------



## mariusCT (May 21, 2009)

Acico Twin Towers, Dubai. 60 and 55 floors


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Westin Towers, Seattle, WA


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Watermark, Bangkok


Tritos City Marina + Watermark Condo + Supalai River Place | Bangkok by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

mariusCT said:


> Acico Twin Towers, Dubai. 60 and 55 floors


Incredible buildings.


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> Yes, the shorter one actually came up first around 1998.


interesting..


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Capital Square or Capsquare twin towers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia are exactly a nonidentical twin 
due to a design change to the west tower that was built later after the east tower.

Initial planning (focusing the tall twin tower) :










They built the east tower:









(photo by James Geovanni)


The design of the twin changed and this is the new render:










and finally the west tower was built and the unequal twin formed 









(time lapse photo by Logorithm)

Some photos of the unequal twin..









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59623501&postcount=1









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59623501&postcount=1









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59623501&postcount=1


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

I found more one example of unequal twin towers...
swissotel the stamford, singapore...








http://www.krugerfan.com/projects_sg-rafflescity.php


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

Limketkai Hotel & Gateway Tower in Cagayn de Oro City,Philippines



Status: Under Construction

Soon tallest building in Mindanao Island.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Seems like a lot of the twins in this thread are fraternal...


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Time for some Calgary.

Suncor energy Centre I and II.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Eighth Avenue Place I and II.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Bankers Hall West and East Tower
one gold and one blue


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Centennial Place


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Western Canadian Place north and south.











And many more..


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Sometimes it's better to have identical twins, but height differences give a more dynamic look.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver TD bank tower and its shorter twin.



Downtown Vancouver -- TD Bank by mutrock, on Flickr


TD Canada Trust building by Brad Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

tim1807 said:


> Bankers Hall West and East Tower
> one gold and one blue


When the heights are so similar that you cannot tell the difference with the naked eye, then I wouldn't really classify them as "unequal".


----------



## Medy-90 (Jan 15, 2013)

ABU DHABI Nation Towers


----------



## Medy-90 (Jan 15, 2013)

Dubai Islamic Bank Towers


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Nouvellecosse said:


> When the heights are so similar that you cannot tell the difference with the naked eye, then I wouldn't really classify them as "unequal".


The colours are.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Embarcadero Center, San Francisco.
Tower 1 ( 173,4m ), Tower 2 ( 126m ), Tower 3 ( 126m ), Tower 4 ( 173,7m )


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

One California Plaza ( 176,2m ) and Two California Plaza ( 228,6m ) Los Angeles


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Wells Fargo Tower ( 220,4m ) and KPMG Tower ( 170,7m ) Los Angeles














































And the last four towers in one pic:


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Warner Center Plaza One, Three and Six, Los Angeles.
The tallest one in the middle ( 126m ) has 25 floors, the left one has 21 floors and the right one has 20 floors.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Marina Bay Financial Centre Office Tower 1 ( 245m ), Tower 2 ( 239m ) and Tower 3 ( 239m ), Singapore


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

United Overseas Bank Plaza One ( 280,1m ) and Two ( 161,8m ), Singapore


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

One Shenton Tower 1 and 2, Singapore.

The gold and blue in the middle:


----------



## elliot (Dec 19, 2003)

Not twins but *quintuplets*.

Mies' TD Centre - only 3 of the 5 towers in this shot.










Source:
http://torontoist.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/201301102tdcentre.jpg


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

XYZ buildings ( at Sixth Avenue or Avenue of the Americas )
1251 Ave ( 228,6m ), 1221 Ave ( 205,4 ), 1211 Ave ( 180,4m )


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Mandalay Bay hotel, Las Vegas.

The slim tower is 147,8m (2004) and the fat tower is 146,3m (1999)


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

And the famous Bellagio has one either.

The main tower is 154,8m and build in 1998, the Spa tower ( to the left ) is 119,5m and build in 2004.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Wanda East Port Project Towers, Dalian


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

NEO-China Top City Towers, Chongqing
222m and 138m


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Victory Plaza, Guangzhou
223m and 161m


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Jian Yin Building ( 208m ) and Jinjiang International hotel ( 100m ), Wuhan


----------

